# Feeding raw meat/s to blueys



## Reptiles101 (May 12, 2013)

I've got an extremely fussy bluey tongue lizard, she want eat any fruit or veggies she won't even eat the vetafarm lizard food anymore but she will eat raw lean beef mince.

My question is it okay to feed her raw meat? I've google about it and a lot of people say avoid raw meats, only feed cooked meats.

I'm worried as a few sites have said raw meats should be avoided as it can blue tongue lizards intestinal worms...so I thought I might ask here and see what u guys think about feeding raw meat/s to blueys?

I've tried every bit of foods blueys love and she's never interested in it at all, but loves raw beef mince.


----------



## buffcoat (May 12, 2013)

I just asked about bluey diets earlier. In my google-fu, I came across what they eat in the wild...rotting, decaying meat. Now I don't know if I would make it a staple food. 

I feed mine pinky mice about once a month. I also feed mine low fat, high protein canned cat food, that he loves. Maybe try that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vengeance (May 12, 2013)

Wow she sounds fussy! Have you tried mixing the raw mince with cooked mince? Then slowly lower the amount of raw, increasing the cooked mince amount. 

I avoid raw meats other than egg because there is the risk of the Bluey getting worms, as you mentioned. If you're having trouble getting your Bluey to eat other foods such as vegetables and greens, try chopping them really finely, or processing them in a food processor, and then mix with whatever you're feeding to fulfill the protein requirement of their diet. 

My Bluey wouldn't eat vegetables or greens, and actually made a habit of picking out just the proteins. So, I processed the vegetables/greens and then mixed with proteins (finely chipped cooked meat such as chicken (boiled), chicken heart (boiled), dog food (Nature's Gift brand). Gizmo now eats vegetables and greens, but only if the pieces are small. :lol:


----------



## NickGeee (May 12, 2013)

Mine are fine with it,never had any problems.
I only use it spairingly though, with a varied diet of bannana, egg and veggies


----------



## Ramsayi (May 12, 2013)

Cooked meat for blueys.That'll do me!

Maybe we should all start cooking rodents for our pythons too.My dog eats raw meat too,hope he will be ok.


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 12, 2013)

Thanks guys for the tips, hope she'll start eating soon


----------



## Vengeance (May 12, 2013)

Just to clarify, I wasn't advising for or against feeding raw meats. The OP asked for opinions/thoughts on whether or not feeding raw was safe. I offered my opinion, and gave a method to introduce other foods, or cooked meat into the Bluey's diet. This was to offer an alternative, if the OP truly felt unsure on whether or not he/she should be giving his BTS raw foods. 

I suppose it does seem silly to be feeding an opportunistic omnivore cooked meat, however I'd rather not risk my BTS getting parasites if I'm able to feed alternate foods that have a lower risk of contracting such parasites. Ultimately, take my opinions and advice with a grain of salt, I too am fairly new to keeping Blueys. 

I hope you are able to get your Bluey to eat soon, although she might be off her food for other reasons, such as winter being on the way.


----------



## B_STATS (May 12, 2013)

Yeah pinkie mice! Mine LOVED a Pinkie mouse treat. But mine loved anything really ha ha he was a guts.


----------



## SteveNT (May 12, 2013)

Bluey's don't cook. Raw is fine.


----------



## saintanger (May 12, 2013)

i buy premium lean beef mince mix in some veg, calcium powder and multi-vitamin powder, all of my blueys eat it. you can even freeze it in ice cube trays to save time and have a whole months worth of food in there.

the odd pinkie, banana or snail as a treat as well.

though most of mine eat chopped fruit but don't eat woodies, crickets or meal worms.


----------



## Reptiles101 (May 13, 2013)

THanks so much guys! I think i might try a pinkie and that might get her feeding response back. I think its all got to do with winter coming.


----------

